# Cat weeing in wrong places!



## sartho (Aug 26, 2008)

My 7 month old kitten has taken to weeing on various places on the stairs (where the litter tray is located). She has never had any problems before and has used this litter tray fine. I havn't moved the litter tray, I havn't changed the litter, I make sure there is fresh litter daily. It isn't that she can't make it to the litter tray as I have seen her walk past her litter tray and then wee near by so I have no idea what is going on. Oh she is neutered and up to date on all medical things like injections, flea treatment and worming. She is also eating well and seems fine in herself.

Any help would be VERY greatfully appreciated!!!!


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Don't take this the wrong way, but are you (or other people/animals) in the house bringing in other scents that she might be trying to overlay with her own? 

Cats have smell sensitivity 30 times more powerful than humans. 

If litter is on the stairs - do you walk up the stairs when you come home - to change into more comfortable clothes for instance? 

Have there been any changes at all? New people, new animals?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Perhaps you need to find a quieter more private space for the litter tray - out of the way of a general thoroughfare and perhaps try a different litter. Perhaps a different tray - hooded if the present one is open or open if the present is hooded.

Some cats suddenly decide that they don't like the litter they may have been using for a while and would prefer a different type. You could try Cat Attract Litter.

Good luck


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I would take her to the vets to make sure she doesn't have a mild urinary infection. If it hurts to pee, they associate the litter tray with pain and look for alternatives. If it is that then its easily sorted. If it isn't then I agree finding a quieter more private place for the tray is a good idea. I have heard excellent things about Cat Attract as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Saikou said:


> I would take her to the vets to make sure she doesn't have a mild urinary infection. If it hurts to pee, they associate the litter tray with pain and look for alternatives. If it is that then its easily sorted. If it isn't then I agree finding a quieter more private place for the tray is a good idea. I have heard excellent things about Cat Attract as well.


I agree.

I had a female cat before my current 2 and out of nowhere she started to pee on the carpets around the house (which she had NEVER done before). I took her to the vet and the vet said she had a UTI, gave her some antibiotics and it cleared it up.

I would get her to a vet to get checked out incase it is a UTI, it's very uncomfortable having a UTI. Don't know if you have had one yourself... I have and let's just say it's not nice and the quicker it gets cleared up the better!!!


----------



## Tom.com (Aug 30, 2008)

You could always try to train her to go outside. By putting litter in the garden she would have a familiar surface to go on.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have two litters trays they can access through the day and one through the night.

One litter tray in is the spare room, their daytime play room the door is always open. One litter tray on the stairs. The other is in their large crate.

With previous cats I found they wouldn't use their litter tray if I put scented liners in or a dusting of scented powder, they were also fussy about the type of litter I used.

Personally I would confine their movements to say one room with the litter tray in the same room so I can see when they are looking to toilet and place them in the litter tray. I've never had to put a cat in a litter tray to toilet but I have when one was nearly sick on the floor.

Sue


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Some cats do this to re assert their territory when they think it is under threat.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

sounds like the litter tray is in a well traveled area. prolly best to put it in a more quiet and less traveled area so there aren't any disturbances or new smells to upset her. Getting some Feliway for the hall near the stairs and moving the box to a quieter place would be my suggestion. Also have you had her checked for a urinary infection? some cats will wee in front of you or in odd places because they are uncomfortable and trying to tell you they are unwell. a change in diet and a vet check up might be due.  Also if you go with the covered kitty box option be sure to introduce it slowly. pour the old litter in the new box for scent and leave the top off for a week then add the top once the kitty is used to the new box and place it's in. you may find you need to split the litter up into two boxes when you move it. put the new litter box in a quiet place with half the old litter and show the kitty where it is by putting them in it twice a day for a couple of days. then move the old litter box away after a week. Also if you have an upstairs you may think the kitty doesn't have any issues finding the box or getting to it in time because you see them there... but in fact it still may be in an issue. putting up two boxes is really the only way to find out if they are happier with two. I have one upstairs and one down. Also you might want to consider that the litter may be the issue. some cats are funny about textures! they might want a finer grain or heavier one...


----------



## Dave27 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi all, I have a 10-12 week old girl from a rescue shelter, and she took to her litter tray very quickly, but recently she's taken to going in the corner of the living room. If she's looking suspicious, we'll put her in the room with the tray, and she'll use it, but there have been times where she's managed to pry open the door and make for the corner. 

It's as if she knows where she's supposed to go, but prefers to make the carpet wet! We attempted to move the tray to somewhere more private for her, and she just sat where the tray used to be with a confused little face..

I can't think of any changes since we got her, other than that it started the day that the vet gave us de-worming treatment (though now she's completed the treatment, but the behaviour continues)

Does anyone have any thoughts or advice to offer? 

Thanks, Dave


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Dave27 said:


> Hi all, I have a 10-12 week old girl from a rescue shelter, and she took to her litter tray very quickly, but recently she's taken to going in the corner of the living room. If she's looking suspicious, we'll put her in the room with the tray, and she'll use it, but there have been times where she's managed to pry open the door and make for the corner.
> 
> It's as if she knows where she's supposed to go, but prefers to make the carpet wet! We attempted to move the tray to somewhere more private for her, and she just sat where the tray used to be with a confused little face..
> 
> ...


have you tried moving the litter tray to the corner she pees in? Also you need to be sure you clean the area completely with an enzymatic cleaner I swear by Nature's Miracle the only place i can find it is here Nature's Miracle Stain and Odour Remover Gallon
but in the mean time put the litter box in the corner and maybe change litters for different texture.  Also if you live in a house vs a flat you might want to have two litter boxes. sometimes a multi room and multi story house can seem much bigger to lil ones.  Hope this helps!!


----------

